# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Can't open many websites

## Zoth

Today all I did was open a website where I watched Game of thrones (like I do every day), then opened Dreamviews, answered a thread, and after that I got this error:

Error 137 (net::ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED)

Now many websites simply won't load, and sometimes they load after I keep trying for like 30 times. I ran an anti-malware program and nothing was found. Never had this problem before 0o

I'm using chrome btw, but IE gives me the same problem. I've read some people suggesting it's something about DNS server, but since I had no clue, here I am  :tongue2:

----------


## dutchraptor

It's probably something to do with your internet or browser but just in case it might be an infected file. 
What antivirus do you use?
Try running this Microsoft Safety Scanner - Antivirus | Remove Spyware, Malware, Viruses Free

if that doesn't work I found this on the microsoft forums,





> a)        Boot to the desktop view.
> b)       Open command prompt, right click in the left corner when the Start window appear and select command prompt (admin).
> c)        Type the following command, and then press ENTER:
> sfc /scannow
> The sfc /scannow command scans all protected system files and replaces incorrect versions with correct Microsoft versions.

----------


## Zoth

I'm at work atm, and the problem _seems_ to be gone. When I arrive home I'll test and if the problem comes back I'll follow those steps. I use avg btw. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

Did you do a reality check?

----------


## Zoth

Ahahaha, right away yes xD  Especially because the websites that weren't openning were Dreamviews and google, and I was like "something is not right" xD

----------


## melanieb

Sounds like a DNS issue.

I once had that problem and after posting on bleepingcomputer.xom and going through a long trial and error it turned out all I needed was to fix some broken driver files.

I know you can check those driver files using device manager and checking the video and other drivers. Take a look and see if you have errors.

----------


## Supernova

I'm no tech, but the words "name resolution" would suggest something related to DNS to me.

Perhaps you could try Google DNS as an alternative and see if that works: https://developers.google.com/speed/...dns/docs/using .

EDIT: AAAAAND now I'm using Google DNS XD.

----------


## Marvo

Pretty much what Supernova said. Using 8.8.8.8 as your DNS is generally just always a great idea. I've found it updates quicker than the DNS servers my ISP use.

----------


## kinjo

same kind of problem with me too

----------

